# Standard Icons



## The_S (1. Apr 2008)

Hi,

weiß jemand zufällig, wie ich auf die Standard-Icons von Java (z. B. die in einem JFileChooser oder in einem JOptionPane) von meiner Anwendung aus zugreifen kann? Danke!

Gruß
HiB


----------



## MiDniGG (1. Apr 2008)

Des alles was ich gefunden hab... (Gott sei dank hab ich nix zu tun  )

C:\Programme\Java\jre1.6.0_05\lib\resources.jar\javax\swing\plaf...

Aba die sind ned wirklich sooo prikelnd...


----------



## The_S (1. Apr 2008)

Naja, meinte eher LaF abhängig. Evtl. über irgendwelche Constanten, falls sich der Pfad von JRE zu JRE unterscheiden sollte.


----------



## MiDniGG (1. Apr 2008)

Denk ich mir. Aber wie gesagt. Is alles was ich gefunden hab. ;-)


----------



## The_S (1. Apr 2008)

Also ich wollte jetzt auch nicht sagen "die jar, das package, der name", sondern sowas wie


```
EierLegendeWollMilchSau.getLaFIcon("OPEN");
```


----------



## MiDniGG (1. Apr 2008)

Ja dann viel Spaß beim Screenshots machen ;-P


----------



## MiDniGG (1. Apr 2008)

Also was ich jetzt grad gefunden hab wäre:


```
Icon lol = UIManager.getIcon(Object);
```

Nur müsstest da eben das Object durch irgendwas ersetzen... Laut API: "an Object specifying the icon"
Was des allerdings is weiß ich au ned... ^^

Vielleicht hilfts ja :-D


----------



## The_S (2. Apr 2008)

Merci, das wars 

z. B.


```
UIManager.getIcon("Tree.closedIcon");
```

nachzulesen hier http://www.rgagnon.com/javadetails/JavaUIDefaults.txt


----------

